# Rag Quilt from Vintage sheets



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

I love to collect vintage sheets. I must have enough for 100 beds! I finished this Rag Quilt last weekend.
It is For Sale in my nanaswoolies Etsy shop.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

like that its gorgeous


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful quilt! Love the rag quilts but have only seen them in baby size until now.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful and so "springy"!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, I aim to have a go at these one day :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Looks like spring to me. Wish it was here.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very pretty. Great idea to use the sheets.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely! Great idea &#128522;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great idea


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Love it!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

What a fabulous idea to use sheets. A beautiful quilt, well done. My dear Mum passed away in November and I know that her linen cupboard has sheets from many, many years ago. Now I know what to do with them. My Aunt and I have been making lap quilts to give to the Leukaemia Quilts Of Love programme at the Royal Adelaide Hospital. Mum benefited through this programme by being gifted a lovely lap quilt in the last months of her illness. Thanks for showing us your lovely quilt.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How pretty! It makes me think of warmer days . . . . .


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful quilt. Love those soft florals and all the pastels.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the colors. Nice work.


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

So beautiful. Nicely done!


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would love to curl up under that gorgeous quilt. I love the spring colors in it. Very feminine looking.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

nanswoolies said:


> I love to collect vintage sheets. I must have enough for 100 beds! I finished this Rag Quilt last weekend.
> It is For Sale in my nanaswoolies Etsy shop.


have you ever thought of using old hankies? They are lovely made into quilts too. nice work


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well aren't you the clever one!! The patterns and colors are quite beautiful.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing....I have never seen one that looks like your. It is beautiful.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 2, 2013)

I have never seen a rag quilt before but that is gorgeous. It took a lot of work and love of quilting to do. How long did it take to make?


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, very good Idea. Warm but cool at the same time. Perfect spring time blanket.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I looked on your Etsy site and things there are lovely. Wondering what the tags are for on the smaller quilts.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Great quilt!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the soft colours just gorgeous. Old hankies and doilies and any embroidered old tea tray cloths, tablecloths too can be made into beautiful quilts. Many of these items you can find in the charity shops. I use sheets as my backing fabric on quilts I make, they work well due to large sizes.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

They are the taggie lovey blankets! Babies like to hold the little ribbon tags.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

jaml said:


> I looked on your Etsy site and things there are lovely. Wondering what the tags are for on the smaller quilts.


Those are the taggie lovey blankies. Babies like to hold the taggie ribbons.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really pretty love it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very pretty quilt.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How beautiful!!!!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

S-o-o-o pretty!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love your quilt.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

It's lovely.


----------

